# 1901 rambler model 23 shaft drive



## ZE52414 (Dec 7, 2018)

Well I thought I had a real chance at getting this bike. Come to find out I was a little short. The bike is not listed for sale and probably won’t be till about March. I was asking a few Cabers what a fair price to offer for it, but evidently I was pretty far off. The local guy thinks it will bring 3500-4500 on eBay as it sits. I guess we will find out in a few months but I was able to get a few pics so I thought I would share


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 7, 2018)

Dreaming price! He may get a few grand if he’s willing to ship int’l, which he won’t be. 

Womp Womp, good try though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 7, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Dreaming price! He may get a few grand if he’s willing to ship int’l, which he won’t be.
> 
> Womp Womp, good try though!
> 
> ...



I asked him if he’s ever shipped a bike before and he said no. So I’m thinking he won’t ship over seas.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 7, 2018)

Looks like it was repainted years ago.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 7, 2018)

66TigerCat said:


> Looks like it was repainted years ago.



Definitely repaint. The wheels have a severe war that you can’t really see in the pics as well. All the plating was painted silver years ago as well.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 7, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Definitely repaint. The wheels have a severe war that you can’t really see in the pics as well. All the plating was painted silver years ago as well.



Not sure about the desirability of shaft drive bikes but his valuation seems high for a repaint. That and the fact that the the plating is painted just kills it for me. I like original paint.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 7, 2018)

It is fascinating that it is shaft drive with a brake.  The suspension is an interesting feature as well.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 11, 2018)

$3,000.00 + shipping, is is the maximum price.
Hope the lugs can be stripped of the paint.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2018)

thinking $2500 tops.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2018)

Ed Minas said:


> It is fascinating that it is shaft drive with a brake.  The suspension is an interesting feature as well.



Must have sold after 1901.... don't believe coasters came out till 1902.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 11, 2018)

When i was there I offered him 2k. Me figuring it might be worth 2500. Figured I could get it a little cheaper since he wouldn’t have to pay fees and he wouldn’t have to ship.  So if someone wants me to offer 3k for it I’ll pick it up and ship it if he accepts it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 11, 2018)

Appears to be a 1901 New Departure hub, with the stubby arm....


----------



## locomotion (Dec 11, 2018)

I will definitely watch this one on Ebay. I don't own this model.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 11, 2018)

locomotion said:


> I will definitely watch this one on Ebay. I don't own this model.



It won’t be there until Marchish


----------



## KevinsBikes (Dec 11, 2018)

eBay prices are only realized on eBay   - I think @Jesse McCauley is right on, there is a much higher demand for shaft drives overseas to higher end collectors.   I haven't seen that sort of interest to pull 2k+ here.  Mike Cates has a world class collection of pristine bikes like this for sale on eBay for 3500-4500 and they sat a long time (may still be there).


----------



## David Brown (Dec 12, 2018)

With the G&J rim design it is almost impossible to find tires to fit those rims. At least I think I am right.


----------



## Lux Low (Dec 13, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Appears to be a 1901 New Departure hub, with the stubby arm....



It's a Pope Coaster Brake. Cool hub but way to many parts that screw together, Don't think they were made by New Departure, since the completely different braking system and floating bearing engagement clutch. Can be a Correct Option on a pope so Possibly a ABC Rambler.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 12, 2019)

Bump it up. I just contacted the local guy to see if this bike will still be put on eBay this month and he said it should be by the end of the month. He has extremely High  hopes for this bike. I’m hoping no one jumps on his crazy price so I can afford it!


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 12, 2019)

Hope you get it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 12, 2019)

Pedals are not correct....


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 15, 2019)

3200$ is his price if I want it right now. Lol. Hard pass!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 15, 2019)

For $3200 it will remain his Museum piece.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hard to find Model though with that fancy Rococo lug work......
I don't think there's a great deal of 1901 Rambler shaft drives around. Most are your typical chain drive bicycles.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 15, 2019)

willswares1220 said:


> Hard to find Model though with that fancy Rococo lug work......
> I don't think there's a great deal of 1901 Rambler shaft drives around. Most are your typical chain drive bicycles.



I’ve never seen another...I was looking just so I could show him what has sold in the past, but I kept coming up empty.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Mar 16, 2019)

Fantastic bike.  I'm thinking 2500


----------



## Rambler (Mar 19, 2019)

Posted on ebay for $4,850.00
https://www.ebay.com/itm/183737291799


----------



## mymikesbikes (Mar 19, 2019)

That is such a cool bike.  I hope it works out in your favor.


----------



## Rambler (Mar 19, 2019)

mymikesbikes said:


> That is such a cool bike.  I hope it works out in your favor.



Not mine, I was simply following this post along with others and noticed that it finally was posted on ebay. At $4,850.00 I believe the seller is a bit overly hopeful. I expect it might actually sell for about half that amount to the right person.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rambler said:


> Not mine, I was simply following this post along with others and noticed that it finally was posted on ebay. At $4,850.00 I believe the seller is a bit overly hopeful. I expect it might actually sell for about half that amount to the right person.



Thanks for posting. I just talked to him earlier and he never mentioned it was listed. Probably because I would’ve laughed at his listing price. But hey I hope someone pays to much so I don’t!


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 19, 2019)

$3200 or less was more like it......$4850.00 he's clearly lost his mind.......


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 29, 2019)

He told me last night he had a 3600$ offer 2 min before the listing ended but was driving and didn’t see it in time. But he’s been in contact so we will see how that turns out. Not sure if I believe all that.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 8, 2019)

The last one I saw for sale was $1500 and had Kelly bars on it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 8, 2019)

They must’ve went up in price since you last seen. This one did indeed sell for 3600. I can’t believe it myself.


----------



## mike cates (Jul 2, 2020)

I have two Columbia ladies shaft drive bicycles for sale on The Cabe now and are also listed on ebay.
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and No Texts Answered
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## mike cates (Jul 9, 2020)

bump


----------

